

With the New Google Latitude API, Build Latitude and Location Into Your App - dannyr
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/05/with-new-google-latitude-api-build.html

======
jsdalton
Does Latitude run in the background, or do users need to launch the app or
otherwise "check in" to record their location?

From what I can tell you have to hit the Latitude website on an iPhone for it
to capture your location (which severely limits its usefulness), but I was
curious about other phones.

~~~
drewda
On Android, Latitude is built in to the Maps app and runs in the background.

